# IBGaurd



## Debbie Cox Watson (Mar 29, 2016)

I started using IBGaurd about a week ago and have had great results.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Debbie Cox Watson said:


> I started using IBGaurd about a week ago and have had great results.


Congrats! Thanks for telling us what works for you!


----------



## fatedtopretend99 (Feb 26, 2016)

I've been using it for about 2 weeks and it's been working great for me as well!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

fatedtopretend99 said:


> I've been using it for about 2 weeks and it's been working great for me as well!


Good to read that, fated.


----------

